
Show HN: Search and explore reputable online brokers on a map - mrhichem
Hello HN!
I have created this tool to explore and search brokers interactively on a map with different filters to select from. Looking for feedback. Built using Laravel+Vue.js+Leaflet<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;go2.broker
======
mtmail
The OpenStreetMap basemap requires attribution. The example map on
[https://carto.com/location-data-
services/basemaps/](https://carto.com/location-data-services/basemaps/) shows
"Leaflet | © OpenStreetMap contributors, © CARTO"

Great to see you're upfront about affiliate links and commissions.

~~~
mrhichem
Thank you for your comment. Indeed the attribution part should be fixed.

